# FOR SALE: Custom build Identiti Dr. Jekyll XL



## Giantxtc09 (May 12, 2007)

I have a 2006 Identiti Dr. Jekyll that I built up as a do it all hard tail. Originally cost me right around $2,500 to build. Having some financial problems and need to get rid of it. The bike is in near perfect condition, with only a few minor scratches on the frame. Mechanically the bike is PERFECT. Here are the specs for the bike:

Frame: 2006 Identiti Dr. Jekyll XL
Fork: 2006 Rockshox Pike 409 (95-140mm travel via U-Turn)
Hubs: Diatech Swinger (20mm front)
Rims: 36 Hole Halo Combat SAS (26 inch)
Spokes: DT Swiss Competition
Crank: Deity Components (170mm) (www.deitycomponents.com)
Sprocket: Deity Components (38 tooth)
Chain Guide: E-Thirteen SRS
Bash Guard: E-Thirteen
Seatpost: Identiti
Saddle: Poverty Love Seat
Rear Derailleur: Sram X:7 Long Cage
Cassette: Sram PG-990 (11-34)
Shifter: Sram X:9
Chain: Sram PC-69
Brakes: Avid Juicy Seven 8 inch
Stem: Kona DH
Pedals: Sun Ringle Zu-Zu Sealed
Bars: Kona DH
Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock-on
Seatpost Binder: Identiti Quick Release
Headset: FSA Pig DH Pro
Tires: WTB Weirwolf DH 2.3 rear 2.5 front
Tubes: Bontrager Double Thick

I also have a set of nearly new Kenda K-Rad tires I will throw in as well.

$1,300 takes the bike hands down. I really need to sell this. I'm located in Midland, Michigan if you're interested in picking the bike up, or I can have the bike shipped to just about anywhere.

MANY PHOTOS AVAILABLE HERE ---> https://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u59/M3snowboards9/


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

haha this is hella funny. i'm selling my dr.jekle right now.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

HELLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAA funny haha


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

hella funny that i'm goin to prom robert. i spit hella game all right.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

spaaaaaaaaaam.
damn son, at least put up some pictures.
(I like how he puts up a link to deity, as if we haven't heard of the company)


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

SnowMongoose said:


> spaaaaaaaaaam.
> damn son, at least put up some pictures.
> (I like how he puts up a link to deity, as if we haven't heard of the company)


well iv herd of identity but i've never herd of deity.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

seems to me that you are unfamiliar with the urban/DJ/park scene then.
(nothing wrong with that, just that deity isn't exactly some sort of no name brand)


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

SnowMongoose said:


> seems to me that you are unfamiliar with the urban/DJ/park scene then.
> (nothing wrong with that, just that deity isn't exactly some sort of no name brand)


seems to me like you sit at home and bag on people instead of riding your bike. but i have a identity dr. jeklle and i have never herd it called that.


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

wait forget that last one. i thought you were talkin about the bike not the parts.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

yea cody deity is a parts brand as in cranks and such.... he wasnt talking about the bike


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

i know thats what i said. r u ready to go ride yet? got my bb7 on and really want to try it out.


----------



## Giantxtc09 (May 12, 2007)

I like how I put this up as a classified to try and sell my bike and it ended up a good place for people to argue about whether they've heard of Deity or not. Where I'm from a lot of people haven't heard of it, so I figured I'd throw it up there for reference. But back to what it's really about...is anyone interested...?

GO HERE FOR PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! https://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u59/M3snowboards9/


----------

